# Double stacking headgaskets. ABA 2.0T



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

decided to go for the double stacked headgasket method on my turbo setup. now before i just drop both of them on top of eachother and torque the head down, do i need to use any silicone between the two gaskets? or the copper gasket spray? just want to double check before throwing away 60 bucks


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

no ! 2 metal gasket and you are good to go.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I do 2 to 3 coats of copper spray on both gaskets before installing


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

groundupjetta said:


> I do 2 to 3 coats of copper spray on both gaskets before installing


This is your best bet.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groundupjetta said:


> I do 2 to 3 coats of copper spray on both gaskets before installing


yep. especially if you are using 2 gaskets. sometimes i dont use it if im just doing a normal head gasket job. gotta clean everything real good tho. with 2 HG stacked, def use the spray


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

whats the deal with intalling a regular low compression headspacer, someone told me you drill out or punch out the rivets in the OEM Headgasket, and pull the layers apart. 

Then you sandwich the headspacer between the two main headgasket pieces?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

jettred3 said:


> whats the deal with intalling a regular low compression headspacer, someone told me you drill out or punch out the rivets in the OEM Headgasket, and pull the layers apart.
> 
> Then you sandwich the headspacer between the two main headgasket pieces?


 use 2 headgaskets


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I've done 2x Victor Reinz MLS gaskets twice 
16v 9A 
8v ABA 

Never had any issues, never used copper spray, but you can do a light coat on all 3 sides just to be safe.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

2 years almost 3 now. daily driver link in sig. NO issues:thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> I've done 2x Victor Reinz MLS gaskets twice
> 16v 9A
> 8v ABA
> 
> Never had any issues, never used copper spray, but you can do a light coat on all 3 sides just to be safe.


 yeah... I've done it a bunch of times too....:thumbup:


----------

